# fta reciver- cheaper than ariza 500



## shahdad

I want to set up FTA, IA5 for a familty member but they want to spend the least amount of money

Ive got prices of dish and lnb but i was wondering what the cheapest FTA receiver would be

the cheapers i have found so far is the Ariza 500 receiver for $100cdn through local ariza wholesaler

as i understand it this model cannot be programmed like the pansat/ariza 700 and other fta receivers

I done care if i can program the reciver for "testing" i just want to get FTA

so what is the cheapest or next best alternative to the ariza 500 and where would i get it.

thanks
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## tdti1

Pantec, Panstar, cooltec are all cheaper than the brand names, not sure about quality though.


----------



## kenglish

You can get the whole thing from Globecast WorldTV (Sadoun also sells the hardware package), and have an OK receiver that can be subscribed for many additional services if you want them.

http://www.globecastwtv.com/

http://sadoun.com/Sat/Products/GlobeCast/GlobeCast-receiver-New.htm


----------



## videobruce

The cheapest way to go would be a PCI card around $45 US.


----------



## FTA Michael

videobruce said:


> The cheapest way to go would be a PCI card around $45 US.


Assuming that you have a spare computer around that can handle the load.


----------



## Zircon

I have a PanTec MS , using a Calfornia Amp 150517 Dual LNB (circular) , get 82% Signal an 0% Quality, do I need to switch to a CoolSat 4000 LNB circular/linear LNB to get any Quality signal? Dish pointed 210deg Az./ 38deg El./ using Local Freq 10570 trying to lock onto AMC4/Ku.


----------



## FTA Michael

AMC4, as with most FTA, needs a linear LNB to pick it up right. You don't necessarily need a circular/linear combo unit; almost any cheap Ku-band LNB from eBay could do the trick for you, as long as your dish is large enough (30 inches or so).


----------



## videobruce

> Assuming that you have a spare computer around that can handle the load.


 SD material shouldn't be a problem unless you box is 5 years old.

It's HD that separates the men from the boys (figurely speaking).


----------

